# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  كافي المحتاج في شرح المنهاج لعلامة جمال الدين الاسنوي

## رشيد الكيلاني

كافي المحتاج شرح المنهاج على مذهب السادة الشافعية للعلامة جمال الدين الاسنوي المصري ولد بأسنا في رجب سنة أربع وسبعمائة، ذكره تلميذه سراج الدين بن الملقن في طبقات الفقهاء وقال: شيخ الشافعية، ومفتيهم، ومصنفهم، ومدرسهم، ذو الفنون: الأصول والفقه والعربية وغير ذلك. 
وصف المخطوط :يوجد منه نسختان في اوقاف السليمانية -كردستان العراق-
1- الجزء الاول منه برقم 8/77 وتبلغ صفحات هذا الجزء ص258.
2-الجزء الثاني وهو برقم 8/78 وتبلغ صفحاته ص215،وبرقم 8/79 ص258.
النسخة الثانية :تجدها في دار صدام للمخطوطات وهي برقم 22242 وتقع في ص198 وخطهاواضح وهي افضل من نسخة السليمانية .
-تكمن اهمية الكتاب في انه شرح للمنهاج الاصل النووي في ثلاثة مجلدات، وصل فيه إلى المساقاة-بخلاف النسخة التي اتكلم عنها -، وهو شرح حسن مفيد منقح، وهو أنفع شروح المنهاج وهو من الكتب الهامة جدا في الفقه الشافعي وتعتبر هذه النسخة نادرة الوجود وتبداء من بالصلاة - صلاة الجماعة - وتنتهي الى انواع الدماء الواجبة في الحج والمخطوط حسب علمي لم يطبع الى الان رغم اهميته فاين من يشمر عن ساعد الجد ويبادر الى البحث والتحقيق والطبع علما اني اطلعت على رسالة ماجستير في الجامعة الاسلامية سنة 1426 على النت ولم يتيسر لي رؤيتها .

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيكم



> علما اني اطلعت على رسالة ماجستير في الجامعة الاسلامية سنة 1426 على النت ولم يتيسر لي رؤيتها .


لو تكرمت بذكر مكانها ليتسنى النظر فيها

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

تفضل مشرفنا الغالي امجد 
كافي المحتاج الى شرح المنهاج / لجمال الدين عبدالرحيم الاسنوي ؛ اعداد محمد بن سند الشاماني ؛ اشراف عبدالكريم بن صنيتان العمري 
الاسنوي ، عبدالرحيم بن الحسن ، ت 772 هـ, الشاماني ، محمد بن سند, العمري ، عبدالكريم بن صنيتان خليوي ، 1381هـ -, النووي ، يحيى بن شرف ، ت 676 هـ . منهاج الطالبين 
الرابط:http://www.albeedhan.com/vb/showthread.php?p=6063

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

جزاكم الله خيرا

وبارك في جهودكم

وعذرا على تأخر الشكر
نفع الله بكم

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

احسن الله اليك لاعتاب بين الاحباب .

----------

